# MX Leader -- Size 57



## profkrispy (Sep 16, 2005)

After spending a few years on bikes that were just a little too big, this one feels right.

57 cm seat tube
56.9 top tube
14.5 head tube end to end
saddle height: 78.3 cm as pictured
weight: 20 lbs


----------



## HigherGround (Mar 3, 2005)

That's a good looking bike! Thanks for sharing it! :thumbsup:


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

No no no that bike is all wrong for you, wrong color wrong size wrong everything. Just horrible, wrong wrong wrong.

(send it to me):devil: :devil: 

b21


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Admittedly I am not a fan of yellow bikes, but this one is done right. Great looking build and glad to hear you finally found a fit that works for you!


----------



## Doctor Who (Feb 22, 2005)

I love it.

I want it. 

I need it.


----------



## DirtyDigglers (Oct 31, 2007)

*Nice*

Nice Nice Nice Nice. The Vittoria all weather tires really worked on this one. Looks legit.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*that is*

Vlaanderan Team Livery
best yellow EVER!!!!


----------

